# Internet Trains and Hobbies



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess Internet Trains and Hobbies is going down the tubes? I'm not sure what's going on with them; I use to buy stuff from their website all the time. Now they don't even have a website, just a place marker, and I've been hearing a lot of bad things about them on the net.

They weren't necessarily the least expensive, but they seemed to have the largest product line of any of the online model train suppliers out there. At least in HO scale anyway. I guess that's not really saying much because out of all the model train scales HO seems to have a ready accommodation for anything you could possibly want to model on your layout. Try finding a Big Boy with smoke, sound, and DCC in Z scale.

I suppose that's a good thing for the more gifted and resourceful among us. Anyway, it begs the question: is there another one stop shop out there where I can go to get my next fix? Where do you guys go online to get model railroad supplies - and don't tell me Ebay. Go ahead, stick the needle in right there.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I dealt with internettrains.com as little as four years ago. Didn't have any problems. He was a new owner of the name and business. The previous guy was a shyster and was going broke. Maybe Mark couldn't overcome the bad rep.

If you want excellent stock and service, modeltrainstuff, trainworld, toytrainheaven, caboose hobbies, tony's train exchange, traintrack.net, modelbahnott if it's still in business, and I have never dealt with him, but hogtrainz has a good rep.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess I buy more from TrainWorld.com than anyone else. They have sales or
free shipping a lot. I do not know if they do Z scale though. I buy HO and O there.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

This thread recently appeared in the general forum

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=130761


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I guess I would have to say that I don't think there's any such thing as "one stop shopping" on the internet.

I use a variety of places, generally depending on who has the best price on the thing I want most today. Model Train Stuff usually gets the vote, with some going to Trainworld and Blue Ridge Hobbies. Tools and supplies (especially paint and styrene) go to MicroMark (tools) and Scale Hobbyist (paints and supplies). Sometimes Amazon.com for the general purpose stuff.

I guess, though, that the closest thing to the "Place that Has Everything" would be Walthers. Of course, unless you hist a sale, they're always selling at MSRP, but when I order from them, it's usually because I can't find it anywhere else.


----------

